# Coach (Re)Loved Exchange



## Purse Chakra

I didn't see a thread on this already (or a mention in another thread), but if I missed it, I'll jump over to that threat instead. 

Saw this yesterday on Coach's hompage:







This reminds me most of Mulberry with its Mulberry Exchange, and generally seems in line with the trend of luxury handbag brands starting to work directly with resale platforms.   

Any intel on this? Start date, parameters, etc.? My SA is traveling and not working right now, so I can't ask him to see what tidbits he might be able to share.


----------



## MiaKay

This is very interesting. Excited to learn details as they come, thanks for sharing!

I sure hope they roll it out in markets outside the United States as well. I checked the Coach Canada website but there’s nothing there at the moment.


----------



## holiday123

They added details about the program. 

When they say 100% leather...is that including lining? The comment about no excessive wrinkles makes me lol considering what some of the bags they send me look like.

Curious if anyone does this what their offer is on the $10 - $140 scale.

From the site:

*




*





Introducing a new, circular way to Coach inspired by our commitment to a better-made future. Trade in your bag through Coach (Re)Loved Exchange to be recycled or reimagined or shop our collection of pre-loved bags here. Either way, you’re helping create a less wasteful way of doing things.

Wear it, love it, pass it on.
How do I exchange my Coach bag?
We get it. Sometimes you and your Coach bag need to part ways. But, did you know that more than 85 percent of unwanted clothes and bags end up in landfills*? We’re working to change that, and we couldn’t do it without you.

Done with your Coach? Trade it, don’t toss it with Coach (Re)Loved Exchange, and we’ll reimagine or recycle it in exchange for a credit. You’re helping us keep bags out of landfills and to reduce our impact on the environment.

*Based on research conducted by our partners at Columbia University’s Center for Sustainable Futures.


*How It Works*

Bring your bag to one of 15 pilot stores (find one here).
Our team will evaluate your bag to determine if it is eligible for trade-in.
You’ll receive a credit based on the condition and original value of your bag, from $10 up to $140.
Your bag will be thoughtfully refurbished, reimagined or recycled by our craftspeople. Feels good, doesn’t it?
Frequently Asked Questions
We’re so glad you asked!


*What bags are eligible for trade-in?*
We’re currently accepting 100 percent leather bags (Coach Retail only) in very good or gently worn condition, with minimal scratches and wrinkles. We accept bags requiring up to two repairs within our standard repair guidelines. Please also include your bag’s detachable strap, if it came with one.

If you would like to know whether your bag is eligible for trade-in before coming into the store, schedule a Zoom or FaceTime with one of our store associates and they’ll take a look. Contact one of our 15 participating pilot stores here.


*What credit can I receive? How do I use it?*
Credits range from $10 to $140. You’ll receive a voucher, valid for one year, to use in-store. Please note: only one voucher may be used per purchase and may not be combined with other offers.


*What happens if my bag is not eligible for trade-in?*
Items not eligible for trade-in may still be eligible for repairs, leather care, and customization to give new life to your product. Our store associates can walk you through your options!


----------



## pbnjam

It's not really worth it. I brought in a bag that was originally over 500 dollars. They checked the quality and deemed that it was in excellent condition and I think I got back a $120 voucher. So it was like getting back 25% back.


----------



## Purse Chakra

pbnjam said:


> It's not really worth it. I brought in a bag that was originally over 500 dollars. They checked the quality and deemed that it was in excellent condition and I think I got back a $120 voucher. So it was like getting back 25% back.



Thank you for sharing! 

Did they give the quote on the spot? How long did the process take?


----------



## pbnjam

Purse Chakra said:


> Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Did they give the quote on the spot? How long did the process take?


Yes they check the bag and give you the voucher on the spot. No need to wait. They told me that I can only use one voucher per transaction and that cannot be combined with other offers. But I think it can be used on a bag that is already on sale. I'm not too sure. If you use the voucher on a full price bag, then it really isn't a good deal. You can always just wait for a sale and still get that discount. Might only be good for people who don't normally wait for discounts or only good if you use it during a semiannual sale. And you can't use two vouchers on one bag so that forces people to spend more in order to use the vouchers.


----------



## americandreaming

pbnjam said:


> It's not really worth it. I brought in a bag that was originally over 500 dollars. They checked the quality and deemed that it was in excellent condition and I think I got back a $120 voucher. So it was like getting back 25% back.


When it could've probably been sold it for real money for more!  They're really cashing in!   was it a Rogue?


----------



## pbnjam

americandreaming said:


> When it could've probably been sold it for real money for more!  They're really cashing in!   was it a Rogue?


No it was a Coach x Rodarte Courier bag. I had it already customized with pins but don't reach for that bag much. Seriously cashing in lol since they will resell for $$$.


----------



## MonsieurMode

I recently participated in the (Re)Loved Exchange program, and I overall do not recommend it.

TL;DR you won't get more than $80 in credit for any vintage Coach bags.

I brought in a Vintage 9166 Drawstring Duffle bag in excellent condition. It's made in USA and a very large bag.

The sales associate hardly looked over the bag. They instead reviewed a chart that had two columns: one for store credit amount and the other for Coach resale price. The associates are instructed to review the resale price, and then there's a credit cap associates off of how much Coach will sell it for. 

I was told that I would be offered the *maximum* possible credit for any vintage Coach bag, which was $80. I could see very plainly on the chart that the retail amount for the bag would be at least $499. If they choose to embellish or customize the bag, then it will retail for even more.

Given that I didn't want to lug the bag back home and I already had a relatively cheap bag picked out from the Fall collection that I wanted, I just went ahead and did the credit (it was about 25% off of the bag).

I found the value exchange very poor given the huge markup model that Coach applies to the sale of the refurbished bags. Especially for a rarer, vintage, made in USA bag in excellent condition.

I wish I remembered more of the chart that the sales associate pulled out, but many of the prices were beyond laughable. Like, I'm talking $60 in credit for a bag they'd sell for $399.


----------



## Alexa5

I do think their credits are way too small considering what they sell them for.

There was an upcrafted Dinky I loved, but it was over $700 and who knows if the bag was in perfect condition or not.  I ended up buying a dinky with selling credits, and then sending it to Chelsea to add some embellishments, and so my only real costs were the cost for her design work.  Some of the upcrafted they have are really cute, but they don't have much more than tea roses or rivets added, and then the bag is marked up so much for just that.


----------



## MonsieurMode

Alexa5 said:


> I do think their credits are way too small considering what they sell them for.
> 
> There was an upcrafted Dinky I loved, but it was over $700 and who knows if the bag was in perfect condition or not.  I ended up buying a dinky with selling credits, and then sending it to Chelsea to add some embellishments, and so my only real costs were the cost for her design work.  Some of the upcrafted they have are really cute, but they don't have much more than tea roses or rivets added, and then the bag is marked up so much for just that.



I completely agree. You can buy a vintage, Made in USA Dinky on Poshmark in good condition for under $50 if you keep an eye out. It can be conditioned/cleaned up for next to nothing if you read up and do it yourself. Then take it to Coach and get it embellished for under $80. All in, you could have the exact same bag for under $150.


----------



## soupsoup2018

houseof999 said:


> I saw some info on Debbie's post on IG.




Saw this post in another thread.  Was rather surprised to see mention of a Coach rental program envisioned and posted in fall 2019.  Wonder if Coach will eventually launch it in the future...  And Remixed was renamed to be Upcrafted....


----------



## handbag*girl

I just did this. I agree they don't give you very much BUT In purchased a bag during a holiday sale in 2019 and because I didn't pay much for it (I think around $120) and I got $100 for it in this case it was worth it.


----------



## americandreaming

handbag*girl said:


> I just did this. I agree they don't give you very much BUT In purchased a bag during a holiday sale in 2019 and because I didn't pay much for it (I think around $120) and I got $100 for it in this case it was worth it.


That's nice!  Which bag did you exchange and which did you purchase?  X


----------



## melissatrv

So I purchased a bag from the program on the Coach site.  The photos they post are odd photos with shadowy backgrounds and only a single photo, even on ebay you get more details.  I purchased a Dreamer 27 in Berry with Gunmetal hardware.  I received a Dreamer but part leather and part Coach signature with brass hardware.  Definitely NOT what I order or was pictured.  The funny thing is there was a detached tag that had the correct bag color code.  Secondly, I essentially paid for what the bag sold for at full price.  Thirdly, the bag arrived in horrible condition, scratches etc, deep dings in the leather.  The way they portray it is that you should not be able to distinguish a new bag from a re-loved.  Anyway they sent a pre-paid label to return it.


----------



## Purse Chakra

melissatrv said:


> So I purchased a bag from the program on the Coach site.  The photos they post are odd photos with shadowy backgrounds and only a single photo, even on ebay you get more details.  I purchased a Dreamer 27 in Berry with Gunmetal hardware.  I received a Dreamer but part leather and part Coach signature with brass hardware.  Definitely NOT what I order or was pictured.  The funny thing is there was a detached tag that had the correct bag color code.  Secondly, I essentially paid for what the bag sold for at full price.  Thirdly, the bag arrived in horrible condition, scratches etc, deep dings in the leather.  The way they portray it is that you should not be able to distinguish a new bag from a re-loved.  Anyway they sent a pre-paid label to return it.



Yeah I noticed that recently they pictured a Rogue 39 and labeled it a Rogue 36 and had dimensions at 7 inches wide or something. 

I understand labor costs and the cost of quality photography, etc. -- but for a fraction of what they pay influencers, they could invest in posting multiple photos, they could pay a writer to proof, etc.


----------



## TresGriffin

They actually have a Re-Loved Bleecker Backpack in Saddle with Brass Hardware on the website right now.  But they're charging $625 for it!  Like, as gorgeous as the bag is, I refuse to pay roughly the same amount as a full-price brand new bag for what's basically a "Certified Pre-Owned" bag.  I like the "intent" behind the program, as it does extend the life of existing bags and gives people an opportunity to purchase vintage pieces that are authentic beyond a shadow of a doubt (as it's Coach itself selling it), but the markup is ridiculous considering you can get some of the same bags in good condition on eBay and put in the little bit of work needed to liven it up yourself for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Alexa5

TresGriffin said:


> They actually have a Re-Loved Bleecker Backpack in Saddle with Brass Hardware on the website right now.  But they're charging $625 for it!  Like, as gorgeous as the bag is, I refuse to pay roughly the same amount as a full-price brand new bag for what's basically a "Certified Pre-Owned" bag.  I like the "intent" behind the program, as it does extend the life of existing bags and gives people an opportunity to purchase vintage pieces that are authentic beyond a shadow of a doubt (as it's Coach itself selling it), but the markup is ridiculous considering you can get some of the same bags in good condition on eBay and put in the little bit of work needed to liven it up yourself for a fraction of the price.


That, and also many people have reported that the bags they get are not in very great condition, are not packaged well, etc.  Coach could do so much better than this.  Their first upcrafted items were beautiful, but after that it looks like they are putting in very little effort.


----------



## CoachMaven

TresGriffin said:


> They actually have a Re-Loved Bleecker Backpack in Saddle with Brass Hardware on the website right now.  But they're charging $625 for it!  Like, as gorgeous as the bag is, I refuse to pay roughly the same amount as a full-price brand new bag for what's basically a "Certified Pre-Owned" bag.  I like the "intent" behind the program, as it does extend the life of existing bags and gives people an opportunity to purchase vintage pieces that are authentic beyond a shadow of a doubt (as it's Coach itself selling it), but the markup is ridiculous considering you can get some of the same bags in good condition on eBay and put in the little bit of work needed to liven it up yourself for a fraction of the price.


I completely agree with the ridiculous markup. I’ve seen vintage bags I personally own on their relove page and priced 10x or more than what I paid. Now I get there is labor and overhead but if they are giving the owners a teeny fraction of the original value, they are making a mint on these. I’d rather buy one already rehabbed from reputable seller for half the cost Coach is charging.


----------

